# Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB 1600MHz Owners Oc ?



## Grimm (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello There
i would like to ask if someone owns this ram http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J8E92M6/?tag=tec06d-20
And if someone overclocked it could give me a guide on how to set it up ? I got this ram today since my 1333MHz that i owned 5 years started giving me bsod.Any ideas how to overclock it ? 

Grimm


----------



## Grimm (Jan 13, 2015)

Guys any ideas or any tips on how to overclock the ram ? Any help would be realy good


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not familiar with that memory myself, but typically you'd either just raise your timings and/or add voltage (be *very* careful if you do) to get stability at higher clock speeds.

The datasheet shows this memory running at CL10-10-10@1.5v, but looking at your system specs, looks like you have it at CL9-9-9. If you raise the latencies back up, you should (in theory) be able to get some more speed out of it via FSB overclocking (or a different memory divider, if your mobo supports it). If you can find a similar product from Kingston that rated at a higher speed (using the same chips), you could probably manually copy over the specs from it. For example, the 1866 MHz kit runs CL10-11-10@1.5v. I'd suspect your memory could probably run at those speeds too.


----------



## Grimm (Jan 13, 2015)

xvi said:


> I'm not familiar with that memory myself, but typically you'd either just raise your timings and/or add voltage (be *very* careful if you do) to get stability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> The datasheet shows this memory running at CL10-10-10@1.5v, but looking at your system specs, looks like you have it at CL9-9-9. If you raise the latencies back up, you should (in theory) be able to get some more speed out of it via FSB overclocking (or a different memory divider, if your mobo supports it). If you can find a similar product from Kingston that rated at a higher speed (using the same chips), you could probably manually copy over the specs from it. For example, the 1866 MHz kit runs CL10-11-10@1.5v. I'd suspect your memory could probably run at those speeds too.


Okey thanks for the information.Sadly i totaly forgot to update this websites pc specs*.Any ideas what tool show i use to test the ram speed ? i use Aida64 Extreme to see the speed.


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2015)

AIDA64 is the generally recommended program. The benchmarks there should give you a decent idea of what the speed increase is doing for you, although I wouldn't expect big improvements.


----------



## Grimm (Jan 14, 2015)

So i must put in timmings this CL10-11-10@1.5v. and then select 1866 MHz speed ?


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2015)

If it uses the same chips, I think it should work. It's worth a shot, at least. As with all overclocking, results aren't guaranteed. There's a lot of other timings that aren't getting changed, unfortunately. I think you'll just have to roll the dice and try it.


----------



## Grimm (Jan 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> If it uses the same chips, I think it should work. It's worth a shot, at least. As with all overclocking, results aren't guaranteed. There's a lot of other timings that aren't getting changed, unfortunately. I think you'll just have to roll the dice and try it.


but i have a problem when i set the timmings and new ram speed i get something that in bios wasnt set right and i then need to reverse back to 1600 ram speed


----------



## The N (Jan 16, 2015)

well i got the same ram last month but sold recently. kingston HyperX FURY @1600mhz can easily OC to 1866 @ 9-10-9 

how you do it.


Select your desire speed you want i:e 1866
Goto DRAM Config/Timings
Set timings as 9.10.9 or 10.11.10 which ever stabled for you RAM. 
Dont touch volts. 1.5v enough for it. or if you face BSOD then try for 1.60v for DRAM.


----------



## Grimm (Jan 18, 2015)

The N said:


> well i got the same ram last month but sold recently. kingston HyperX FURY @1600mhz can easily OC to 1866 @ 9-10-9
> 
> how you do it.
> 
> ...


okay thanks alot i will try it tommorow and report here


----------

